# CTEK chargers/ maintainers



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Good morning folks im looking at getting the above charger for my dad who at the moment is laid up after some heart surgery, had to jump start it last night and take it for a drive last night, being a hybrid it appears the battery is smaller than normal and doesn't take long to discharge, also I don't want to keep jump starting it so thr option seems to be a maintainer, can these chargers be permanent wired up so it can just be plugged in as disconnecting alm the time will be a faf, I ask that as it appears it comes with 2 rings to attach to the battery in which ctek say is for a more permanent charge up, will this cause issues or if anyone has one and can shed some light on it it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi mate, hope your dads doing okay :thumb: 

I’ve one of the charges and basically yes, you can do what you’re after doing... 

I’ve used the ring connectors and attached them to the battery, then routed the cable and tie wrapped it to keep it safe, i purchased the extension lead, connected this to the battery lead and routed this to a convenient place to allow me to easily plug / unplug the charger cable. 

The cables come with a little rubber bung, so are sealed from a lot of muck / rubbish. 

Hope it helps :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's a photo of the extension lead connected to the battery connector...


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Very good chargers and I also recommend the noco GB40 as a mobile jumper pack.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use ctek chargers for my bikes and they are connected all the time.

They don’t charge all the time, they are battery tenders, so only work when needed. 

I have the comfort connections for them too, makes it easy to work with.

:thumb:


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

CTEK are suppliers to some high end car manufacturers, at a massive markup of course. 
A lot of people use them without issue for exactly what you have in mind.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Another c-tek user here. I have the MXS 5.0. Seems to be the middle ground current wise should I have the need to recharge a flat battery as well as maintain it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-MXS-5...s=ctek+mxs+5.0+battery&sr=8-3&tag=googhydr-21


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, wasn't expecting them so quickly at this time on a Sunday morning!! I'm currently at work so its normal for me.

That's exactly what I am looking for then, is there a decent one to go for as the prices seem to escalate quite quickly

Andy : Thank you he is doing well


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

See above, MXS5.0. Prices range from around £61 upward.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

MIL's hybrid had a tiny 12v battery in the boot- apparently all this is for is to keep the on-board electronics alive as the traction battery is used to start the engine somehow.

Basically the CTEK is designed for being connected for long periods of time. It's not in the same league as a grunter of a battery charger/booster that will bring a vehicle to life in 30 minutes but I wouldn't like to do that to a modern car anyway without removing the battery from the vehicle completely. In my experience, the CTEK will bring a flat battery back to 'start-able' condition within couple of hours depending on the program selected.

You can use the comfort connector, some vehicles even let you charge the battery through the cigarette socket (if you have one).

Good bits of kit. Just don't buy one with a black horse logo on it unless you want to pay way over the odds.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have two and are excellent. The battery in the Tuscan is in a box in the front wheel arch so gave a comfort connector fitted that runs to the front of the car, takes a couple of seconds to connect


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Get one, get one, get one, I have one and it’s a fantastic piece of kit. My car is used on weekends most of the time and in winter less so. In between uses I keep mine on charge/trickle charge and it monitors battery too keeping it conditioned. But when you decide to purchase one make sure it’s for cars that have the stop start feature. That’s assuming your dads car has stop/start


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Use them on my wife’s hybrid avoiding the drive battery to go flat.
The 12v battery gets charged from the drive battery via an inverter (there is no alternator or starter motor) 
If you leave the 12v to long it will drain the drive battery.

The correct procedure is to run the car in Park for an hour every week, but that is daftness.

I ordered the longer cable put a fuse in line and connected it to the 12v battery permanently and have it constantly plugged in, it seems to do the trick.

Warning: don’t start the car with the charger plugged in, there is a chance that you damage either the very expensive inverter or the car charger.

If it is a Toyota or Lexus the battery is an AGM and needs that setting on the charger.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> Use them on my wife's hybrid avoiding the drive battery to go flat.
> The 12v battery gets charged from the drive battery via an inverter (there is no alternator or starter motor)
> If you leave the 12v to long it will drain the drive battery.
> 
> ...


Thank you, its a Toyota CHR so will look at the setting, its these bits of invaluable advice that sometimes gets overlooked. My dad is approaching 80 and doesn't tend to go out so often, in all honesty the charger will not be used too often but will help during the periods where the car is not used much


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the MXS-5.0 test and charge, good bit of kit. I know the ST cigarette lighter method doesn't work on this car as the socket only stays live for about 15-20 mins after the car has been unlocked/locked. Because its garaged and I cant be bothered using the rings to the battery, I use the clamps and it clears the bonnet as long as its not pressed down to latch shut, then I run an extension cable they do down to the ground by threading it down side of engine (near to gearbox side), pull it out in front of the wheel or wheel arch liner, connect to charger and tuck the extension lead under the front bumper. Make sure any extension leads are fully unreeled or they can carry some heat


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can buy a 2.5m extension cable that I find useful. I park the BMW outside and this allows the charger unit to be in the garage but the car permanently hooked up.

I have the MX 5.0 and that has a specific AGM battery setting


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Plenty of info in here about Ctek's
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419481&highlight=ctek

This thread got me parting with my pennies for a Ctek MXS-5.0
Great bit of kit :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers guys I've purchased the mxs 5.0 and the comfort cable so I can make it look a neat install under the bonnet


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Another c-tek user here. I have the MXS 5.0. Seems to be the middle ground current wise should I have the need to recharge a flat battery as well as maintain it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/CTEK-MXS-5...s=ctek+mxs+5.0+battery&sr=8-3&tag=googhydr-21


bought this for the 205 that sites in the garage on charge all the time. great kit. plug in and forget


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

BrummyPete said:


> Thank you, its a Toyota CHR so will look at the setting, its these bits of invaluable advice that sometimes gets overlooked. My dad is approaching 80 and doesn't tend to go out so often, in all honesty the charger will not be used too often but will help during the periods where the car is not used much


We leave with current situation it permanently connected, for the odd time my wife uses the car (works currently from home) she unplugs it and I plug it in when I come home.
PS important: put the car in P and leave the handbrake off


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> leave the handbrake off


On level ground I never use the handbrake just park in gear.

Don't forget to unplug the charger before driving off!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> On level ground I never use the handbrake just park in gear.
> 
> Don't forget to unplug the charger before driving off!


me too, although my cars as manual, had a Clio where the back drum stuck after a good wash if the handbrake was applied afterwards, was so bad one day it dragged the wheel down the drive the next morning. The Current fiesta drums aren't as bad but the brakes can squeak for a few days afterwards, not sure if its the water or snow foam getting in there and not escaping properly.

ST is on the flat but the garage has a slight slope enough to make it roll, garage is also up a slight ramp, gets parked in gear, chocked with my own terrible home made wood working skills from whatever i could find laying about :lol: and then press the clutch to ensure its not holding it on the gearbox for too long, stays in gear so it would catch it if something happens to the chocks


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry I missed this - I have 2 CTEKS currently connected to cars, and have been retailing them for about 15 years.

Most people recommend the MXS5.0 but for most cars thats overkill and unnecessary spend - the 3.8 is fine for most cars with engines up to 3 litre or more, a bit less for diesel. The 5 will just do the job quicker, or fully charge if the battery is really large like on my Vogue.

Put the circular connector on the battery bolts and leave it dangling, you can easily clip the CTEK unit into it. 

A bit late but hope that helps


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

A 5 Amp charge rate on a 100Ah battery is not overkill when it is flat though, which is why I bought mine.

For battery tender duty a couple of amps will do, I agree with you there. My bike one runs at 750mA max.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Agreed - the 3.8 wasn’t big enough for the 110ah battery on my diesel lump but is fine for petrol engines of the same and bigger capacity. 

If folks check the size of the battery they’re charging the 3.8 will typically price about £15 cheaper.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxQND04oRmv_KgEpWjW0-mg?feature=emb_ch_name_ex

Includes c tek chargers


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Alfie7777 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxQND04oRmv_KgEpWjW0-mg?feature=emb_ch_name_ex
> 
> Includes c tek chargers


A few interesting videos on the CTeks in there.

I would have been interested to see what charger he does recommend following testing but either he hasn't said or I missed it.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

gatecrasher3 said:


> A few interesting videos on the CTeks in there.
> 
> I would have been interested to see what charger he does recommend following testing but either he hasn't said or I missed it.


I think he possibly had a faulty one as there are people that have been using the CTEKS for years without issue.

I use an MX5.0 on my 15 year old Bosch battery over the winter as it doesn't get used much. Although perfectly happy all summer, the cold temps can make it lose its charge if not maintained 2-3 over the winter months.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What should be bourn in mind is the device contains electronic devices that can fail at any time.

All you can hope for is the designers tried to make its failsafe such that any failure doesn't result in high voltage being passed to the battery or the unit stays on.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've 5 ctec's 2, 5v and 3 8's, for two cars and three bikes, the number of people forever saying opti whatever the best thing since sliced bread, then the clowns start with ooh I never had a problem with them, well whoopee do, I have and since getting the ctecs not had a problem, and the only fault with a 5 is explained on you tube how to fix it.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

AnthonyUK said:


> I think he possibly had a faulty one as there are people that have been using the CTEKS for years without issue.
> 
> I use an MX5.0 on my 15 year old Bosch battery over the winter as it doesn't get used much. Although perfectly happy all summer, the cold temps can make it lose its charge if not maintained 2-3 over the winter months.


I am also an MX5.0 owner and also had one for years without issue.

My initial response to the link to the Youtube videos was to dismiss them as someone with an axe to grind in terms of the product.

However, after taking the time to watch some of the video's including the reconditioning test it is obvious that these units are not the be all and end all and in fact not necessarily worth the high prices that they command in terms of design and build quality.

The reconditioning test actually showed no improvement to the battery that was tested for example.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Having posted the link ,from another forum that I frequent that also promotes the Ctek brand ,I would like to make fellow members aware that I personally don’t have an axe to grind or had any issues with a Ctek charger as I have never purchased one ,
If I every bought one I would appreciate any feedback such as this information that would/could influence how/where I position in terms of any possible smoke/heat damage and ease of use ,
I have been using a charger/maintainer on my current car for 7years made /branded ?by a competitor without any problems, however not being a maintenance/charger salesperson the name on mine escapes me


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I am also an MX5.0 owner and also had one for years without issue.
> 
> My initial response to the link to the Youtube videos was to dismiss them as someone with an axe to grind in terms of the product.
> 
> ...


I may have missed it as I skipped a lot of the video but were any tests done concerning the acid level etc? These reconditioning chargers are good but they are not miracle workers. 
The part I was most sceptical about was when it was mentioned that the lights are controlled by a simple timer so have no relation to the charge mode. If that is the case then I think there would be a bit of bigger issue.

I did watch some of his other videos and he does know his stuff so it isn't sensationalism.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I think anyone with even a basic knowledge of lead acid batteries would recognise that there will be an inevitable point where the thing is fudged and no charger of any kind can help it. I personally believe that these batteries are all built cheap these days, they don't even weigh what older batteries did so it's hard to see how they can be considered anything but a wear item. After 3-5 years of general use they are probably suspect and will need proper testing if you don't want to be caught out in a cold spell one winters morning.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

AnthonyUK said:


> I may have missed it as I skipped a lot of the video but were any tests done concerning the acid level etc? These reconditioning chargers are good but they are not miracle workers.
> The part I was most sceptical about was when it was mentioned that the lights are controlled by a simple timer so have no relation to the charge mode. If that is the case then I think there would be a bit of bigger issue.
> 
> I did watch some of his other videos and he does know his stuff so it isn't sensationalism.


I don't believe that they are controlled by a simple timer, if I disconnect and reconnect a couple of hours later, the charger runs rapidly through all the functions and settle down a couple of minutes later to the same point he was before ( maintaining ) 
If I put it on another battery he goes much slower through the sequence.
It is never going to repair a worn knackered battery.
But the old type charger couldn't charge a totally flat battery, we use to fool it by putting a drain on it in the form of a lightbulb.
There are probably similar chargers for less money, and probably better chargers for a lot more money.
Proffesional we use NOCO, but they have their issues and come at a premium price


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

I had issue with my CTEK MXS 5.0. Changed to the Victron Energy IP65s. Its works great. I really like the App and the bluetooth connection. The App shows everything I want to know about the battery status.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Caledoniandream said:


> I don't believe that they are controlled by a simple timer, if I disconnect and reconnect a couple of hours later, the charger runs rapidly through all the functions and settle down a couple of minutes later to the same point he was before ( maintaining )
> If I put it on another battery he goes much slower through the sequence.
> It is never going to repair a worn knackered battery.
> But the old type charger couldn't charge a totally flat battery, we use to fool it by putting a drain on it in the form of a lightbulb.
> ...


I have found the same with my CTEK. It goes through the sequence a lot faster on a fresh battery or one with plenty of poke. On a discharged one it goes a lot more slowly through each stage. It can't be on a timer and if I could be arshed I would hook it up right now and time it on two different batteries to prove it.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have one that I used on my range rover as that would discharge the battery after 2 weeks of not driving it.
I had a towbar and the *********** socket which was permanently connected to the battery so my setup was:-

CTEK charger in the shed, 
connected to a home made long extension lead made up from a smaller one so I could use the genuine connectors
white tow socket bought from landyzone I think, has genuine connection on it 

Just left on the winter mode setting of the charger, didn't do any harm but I'm not sure about hybrids.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

By having long leads on the battery side you are risking altering how the charger operates especially with the resistance and inductance of the wire.

If possible you would be better off running a mains extension lead to the car. I use one that has a sealed socket designed to be used outdoors. The charger is then be locked in the car.

I am fortunate that I have a long drive and from the road nothing can be seen.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just noticed a new CTEK MXS 5.0 charger is £56.96 delivered on Amazon Uk 

May be of interest :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Bristle Hound said:


> Just noticed a new CTEK MXS 5.0 charger is £56.96 delivered on Amazon Uk
> 
> May be of interest :thumb:


I bought one on Thursday, delivered today. I had a price watch on it and this seemed a bargain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> By having long leads on the battery side you are risking altering how the charger operates especially with the resistance and inductance of the wire.
> 
> If possible you would be better off running a mains extension lead to the car. I use one that has a sealed socket designed to be used outdoors. The charger is then be locked in the car.
> 
> I am fortunate that I have a long drive and from the road nothing can be seen.


This is what I do. Outdoor extension lead and put the CTEK in the engine bay under the (shut) bonnet. It is thus out of the wind and rain. Luckily I have an external socket right next to where we park the cars.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> This is what I do. Outdoor extension lead and put the CTEK in the engine bay under the (shut) bonnet. It is thus out of the wind and rain. Luckily I have an external socket right next to where we park the cars.


Me three :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Get a CTEK 5.0 and just leave it connected, it will monitor the battery and top it up when needed. If the car has dedicated jump posts under the bonnet then just connect to them, and you should be able to route the wire out from around the headlight and be able to close the bonnet still. Get the Ctek 2.5m extension lead as the lead supplied isnt that long. I also bought the comfort crocodile connector as its a much longer lead than the normal crocodile lead you get with the charger.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the CTEK MXS5.0 and have had it about 3 or 4 years.

I use it with the cigarette lighter adaptor on the Porsche as one of the 12v sockets stays live.

Pop the adaptor in, push the CTEK plug in and trail the cable under the drivers door and plug the unit into the wall.
The charger stays on the garage floor so I can always see progress easily.

Nice bit of kit - after having previously used an Optimate III SP.

PS, I don't find the lights work on a timer.
When the car has been used regularly, the progress lights change status quickly

When the cars been in the garage a couple of weeks and I plug the charger in it takes a few hours to work its way through to full charging.

Well worth the outlay - connect them up every now and again and its much cheaper than buying replacement batteries that are properly flat and cant be resurrected.
Nice to hook up to the Clio RS and the Civic every now and again to top them up.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> By having long leads on the battery side you are risking altering how the charger operates especially with the resistance and inductance of the wire.
> 
> If possible you would be better off running a mains extension lead to the car. I use one that has a sealed socket designed to be used outdoors. The charger is then be locked in the car.
> 
> I am fortunate that I have a long drive and from the road nothing can be seen.


Thanks pal, however never noticed any problems in 4 years of use.


----------

